# BRB Setup with Skull Fogger



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

Thought i'd post some pics of the of my young BRB's setup that I finished this weekend. I also modified an aquarium skull so that my fogger would come out of the skull's eye sockets. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

that looks amazing:no1:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

That's very cool makes me think of Indiana jones movies lol


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice, I like the way the fogger is comming out of the eyes


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

That fogger is awesome!


----------



## About-Snakes.com (Aug 25, 2011)

very creative of you!! Looks cool!


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Which fogger did you use catfud ?


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

the_viper said:


> Which fogger did you use catfud ?


It's the "Zoo Med Repti Fogger", a really good fogger, fully recommend it. I used 4 lots of 8mm tubing attached to the fogger's pipe.

It's hooked up to a digital timer so it comes on for a few minutes 4 times a day. You also have a dial so you can set how much fog it produces.


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Cool thanks a lot, how did you attach the 4 pipes ?


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

I used electrical tape to hold the 4 tubes together, then I used silicone sealant to plug up the gap in the centre and to hold them together. I then removed the electrical tape and placed the tubes in the end of the fogger pipe and used silicone to again plug up the gaps and seal it.

Something important that you need to remember is that you can't have a 'U' bend in your tubes. The water needs to be able to drain, when the fogger stops the remaining fog turns to water and sits in your tubes, if you have a 'U' bend the water just sits there and collects, eventually blocking the entire tube and no fog will come out. You can arch the tubes though, gravity will push the water out.


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's a pic of my BRB in the setup, unfortunately I wasn't quick enough to snap his face before he went off exploring the vines! maybe next time.


----------



## galactico (Mar 20, 2011)

Love it dude:2thumb:


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

looks really good, do you find the brb is ok with all that humidity?


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

He seems to be doing well, previously I was manually misting twice a day and using damp moss hides and he had a few patchy sheds. Since using the fogger he has shed all in one piece and quickly too.

I still damp the moss in one of his hides when he goes into shed. But much better with the fogger, the humidity is easier to maintain yet the vivarium isn't damp.

With the current natural climate and the timings on my digital socket im getting a range of 76 - 82% humidity. The lower end of the range being prior to the fogger going off and the higher end of the range just after.

I also have a large water bowel which helps keep the humidity up. He's been more active too since having the more stable humidity range. The fogger goes off for 3 minutes every 4 hours with a low fog output.


----------

